# They saw old arn is a slippery slope



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

*They say old arn is a slippery slope*

So, while perusing Craigslist, I found this Delta 1945 DP220 drill press. I had to have it after restoring a Delta metal/wood band saw.
Our Grand daughter was riding her horse in barrel racing competition, so I dropped my Wife off 1/2 the way there and continued west another hour or so.
I picked up this, not-so-beautiful tool and spent the next couple weeks fixing it up.

My new baby.





































Oh. Here's the 1966 bandsaw.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Mike,

You've found your calling, saving history from the landfill.

Great work, and some great looking tools!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice restorations, Mike


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Looking good Mike.
Is that Ford engine blue on the drill press???


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Mike! Those are real beauties. I get excited about those kind of deals . My basement has way to many, or the shop is to small? I started getting a few tools, used about thirty five years ago, and I use almost all of them. Atlas lathe, band saw, scroll saw, and such. I haven't painted any. I was way too busy when I was younger, and now, I have trouble up and down stairs to the shop. Keep them coming, Thanks for the show


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice drill press, Mike. I have two similar, one I use all the time and another that needs some attention. Just haven't had the time. I love those old ones.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike.

RE "They saw old arn is a slippery slope".

I do not understand your quote.

To quote a 'famous' Australian , please explain???

Greae restorations.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The paint is Rustoleum deep blue enamel. I thought it might be a bit darker, but I like it as is.

LOL. I misspelled say as saw. It's corrected now.
Slippery slope is a term used on owwm.org which means once you start collecting these old pieces of iron, it gets to be an obsession sometimes. A slope that gets slippery, and you just slide right into it. I started with the DeWalt RAS, then the Delta 11" lathe, the Rockwell/Delta band saw was next, and now the Delta drill press.
I might try finding another jointer so I can get the Asian Grizzly 8" out of here.
:help: *I'm sliding down the slope!!* :help:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> The paint is Rustoleum deep blue enamel. I thought it might be a bit darker, but I like it as is.
> 
> LOL. I misspelled say as saw. It's corrected now.
> Slippery slope is a term used on owwm.org which means once you start collecting these old pieces of iron, it gets to be an obsession sometimes. A slope that gets slippery, and you just slide right into it. I started with the DeWalt RAS, then the Delta 11" lathe, the Rockwell/Delta band saw was next, and now the Delta drill press.
> ...


Well, Mike,

I would definitely say you are on that slope.

Does it lead to a bottomless money pit.......:jester:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

A while ago a friend gave me this scroll saw. It works great. It's a Delta 40-440 circa 1950's


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

jw2170 said:


> Does it lead to a bottomless money pit.......:jester:


Not really. I have under $200 into the RAS, and the lathe cost me for a couple chucks and a few other parts, as it was given to me and didn't need any repair.
The bandsaw was more time spent than parts, but the new tires, primer, paint, and blasting media cost under $100. The drill press was $150 plus a few cans of paint.
I sold my newer bandsaw for $450 and drill press for $100. That gives me some funds for something else, minus what I owe to the credit card for what I spend. Wifey keeps tabs on that. 

So it depends on how you value your time more than anything else. Some people go as far as powder coating, and nickle plating some parts, which will shoot the cost through the roof.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

*Fun stuff!*

Fun stuff. Nice work. Amazing what some polishing and paint will do and satisfying to know an old tool is back at work. Good job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That scroll saw looks sweet, Jerry..


----------

